# 1ST Rod Rebuild



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Description of rod:
2 piece , comes apart at the top of the reel seat ,has a metal reel seat, and wood butt.

its a true temper 95-30 says custom built 95 on it in cursive, 6ft rod, 3 guides and a top .


Objective:
1. Somehow change or re-finish the butt.is there something out there i can change the butt to?

2.possibly paint the blank .
what would i need paint wise for a shiny ,lasting finish?

3.take off the old guides and put on newer ones.

gonna try to dress this rod up some, its still has a very strong backbone just ugly.lol 

any ideas suggestions?

IMG]http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x97/rpowers_01/Picture.jpg[/IMG]


if the image doesnt work..
http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x97/rpowers_01/?action=view&current=Picture.jpg


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

can someone copy the image and post it for me here ? thanks.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

here you go.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Nothing like the classics............


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> Nothing like the classics............





WALT D. said:


> here you go.


thanks Walt and rudedogg . you guys have any suggestions? lol i know its a oldie but the rod is in great shape. gonna put my 4/0 on it.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Have you got a picture of the guides? That looks like an old Lakeland reelseat and it was actually used on some high end rods in yesteryear. I bought a 9/0 Penn years ago and they threw in the rod it was on. It was a Fin-nor. Needless to say, I'm restoring it.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

If you want my suggestion here it is. I'd clean up and put a protective coat of finish on the wood grips. I'd replace the guides with something very close to the original along with the original or something close to it thread color scheme. I'd clean up and maybe gloss the blank. There's no way I'd paint that blank black for any price. This rod although not an antique is something of a classic; to do anthing other than restore it to it's original glory would be a shame. JMO

Certainly hope I haven't offended with my comments, the bottom line is it's your rod you can do with it what you choose.

Good luck with your project.

Walt


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Fisheadgib said:


> Have you got a picture of the guides? That looks like an old Lakeland reelseat and it was actually used on some high end rods in yesteryear. I bought a 9/0 Penn years ago and they threw in the rod it was on. It was a Fin-nor. Needless to say, I'm restoring it.


ill get some pics up in a few . 




WALT D. said:


> If you want my suggestion here it is. I'd clean up and put a protective coat of finish on the wood grips. I'd replace the guides with something very close to the original along with the original or something close to it thread color scheme. I'd clean up and maybe gloss the blank. There's no way I'd paint that blank black for any price. This rod although not an antique is something of a classic; to do anthing other than restore it to it's original glory would be a shame. JMO
> 
> Certainly hope I haven't offended with my comments, the bottom line is it's your rod you can do with it what you choose.
> 
> ...


what should i use to clean it up with and protective finish? what about the gloss?


not offened by no means thats why i ask the experts.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

heres a link to the guides ,Fisheadgib


http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x97/rpowers_01/?action=view&current=Picture001-1.jpg


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Ya know, in all honesty that rod looks to be in pretty good shape. From the thickness of the rings, Those guides may be hardloy. It was durable and expensive in it's day. Look all the guides over with a magnifying glass and see if there are any line grooves in them. Usually the tip and stripper ( the first guide from the reel) are the first to wear. If they all look good, I would clean the rod thoroughly with alcohol and refinish the whole rod from tip to winding check with flexcoat or your favorite rod finish.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Fisheadgib said:


> Ya know, in all honesty that rod looks to be in pretty good shape. From the thickness of the rings, Those guides may be hardloy. It was durable and expensive in it's day. Look all the guides over with a magnifying glass and see if there are any line grooves in them. Usually the tip and stripper ( the first guide from the reel) are the first to wear. If they all look good, I would clean the rod thoroughly with alcohol and refinish the whole rod from tip to winding check with flexcoat or your favorite rod finish.



yea they seem like hardloy really thick. yea i think im gonna try to restore it. the guides are wrapped in thread but no protection over them what do you recommend?


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

On something like that, I would use flexcoat. It's common and easy to find, and easy to use. It will build up a thick coat in one layer. One key element in using it is to rotate the rod slowly until it cures. I've had a rod turning for around two hours as I type this and I'm about to turn the motor off. If you are patient, You can cut notches in a cardboard box and use it as a cradle. Put finish on the rod up to and around where it is cradled, and slowly turn the rod once or twice a minute for a couple of hours. If you think that you might do this again, buy a drying motor from Mud Hole Custom Tackle. Let it cure for a day, and move the rod so you can finish the spots that were cradled.


----------

